# A woman's eyes...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

... is the window to her soul... or as the saying goes.

Reading some posts here on TAM makes me wonder if I'm the only one who can easily tell a woman's interest level by her eyes. I can't be the only one, and I struggle to understand how several men have difficulty discerning a woman's intentions from just her eyes - excluding all other signals.

So, tell me, can you read women easily?


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Eyes can lie, in fact a woman skilled at screwing men over can write a novel with her eyes...All fiction....

The real truth in a woman's eyes is as she closes them in a deep kiss, or an orgasm.....I love long conversations, and that doesn't entail a great deal of eye contact....When I kiss a woman I know immediately what her interest level is...Which is why I always kissed a woman with serious intent, early in a relationship...Hopefully within an hour of when we are introduced...


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I can but not from eyes. Eyes can lie. Body language rarely does though


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:scratchhead:

In general I don't see a reason why women would wish to fake their interest level in you unless she's after something.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> In general I don't see a reason why women would wish to fake their interest level in you unless she's after something.


I would surely hope she's after something! And that she's not faking it.


----------



## Eastcoasting (Apr 21, 2015)

Just listen to the song "Lyin Eyes" by the Eagles.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> In general I don't see a reason why women would wish to fake their interest level in you *unless she's after something.*


some are interested in free meals, money, attention or just playing games. It takes all types. 

I'm also a person who doesn't put alot of stock of what is said to me but by what is shown in action.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I always could. I remember the look in my ex's eyes early in our relationship. Here eyes were so bright. I also remember the dullness in her eyes over the last few years of our marriage. In fact, I vividly remember that and thinking how they used to be so bright. I would catch the brightness once in a while, when she was otherwise engaged, but towards me there was the same dullness. It bothered me then, but I just didn't know any better. If only I knew then.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Wolf1974 said:


> some are interested in free meals, money, attention or just playing games. It takes all types.
> 
> I'm also a person who doesn't put alot of stock of what is said to me but by what is shown in action.


:scratchhead:

Their actions could also have ulterior motives!

I dunno, I rely on my instincts, sure body language helps to make stronger and final determinations, but the eyes - I've been accurate reading them so far - 100% in fact!!!

So the idea that eyes can lie... erm :scratchhead:
Regardless I find your perspective interesting =/


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> :scratchhead:
> 
> *Their actions could also have ulterior motives!*
> 
> ...


Depends on how you mean. 

My X for example was able to look me dead in the eyes and lie about where she was and who she was with when she was cheating. But her actions is was caused suspicion. The stories she told didn't make sense or didn't add up. But the lying eyes were dead solid.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh I see what you mean, in the case of infidelity - sure.

But I'm talking more on just general attraction/interest =/


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> ... is the window to her soul... or as the saying goes.
> 
> Reading some posts here on TAM makes me wonder if I'm the only one who can easily tell a woman's interest level by her eyes. I can't be the only one, and I struggle to understand how several men have difficulty discerning a woman's intentions from just her eyes - excluding all other signals.
> 
> So, tell me, can you read women easily?


I agree 100%
I can tell within 10 seconds of looking at my wife when I get home if sex is on the table.

Regarding random women, I can also tell just by looking in their eyes if they are interested. I love the eyes most of all, better than any body part. Sometimes I feel like I can have virtual sex just by looking in a womans eyes. If they look long enough and are interested, I will keep looking and transmit my evil thoughts via eye contact. Sometimes they look away in embarrassment. Sometimes they keep engaging.

It's all in the eyes.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I can usually pick up on women's interest in her eyes as well. Some show mild interest and others show me that I need to avoid that person altogether.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

FormerSelf said:


> I can usually pick up on women's interest in her eyes as well. Some show mild interest and others show me that I need to avoid that person altogether.


But a shy woman might not even make eye contact...

One crazy example...I was at a wedding alone....I was getting ready to leave and walked up to the bride and groom, I shook the grooms hand, congratulated the couple, then I kissed the bride (very formal peck on the cheek)....Then in a joking manner, I said, I might as well kiss the grooms sister, she was standing to the brides left, and I stepped over to her, and gave her a very warm hug with a nice firm kiss on her lips....She followed me out the door for a little conversation and another kiss...Actually she wanted to come home with me, but it wasn't possible...We did hook up the next day, and were in a close relationship for some time...

She had not made eye contact with me all night...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't go for shy girls anyway so meh, but 'tis just me


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I don't go for shy girls anyway so meh, but 'tis just me


Shy girls are often shy because they have difficulty dealing with their sexuality...The prize of my life was chin up and proper, had given up on men, and only went out with me out of a sense of obligation she felt for a favor I had done her....It was a very low key date till I pulled up in her drive way, put my arm around her and gave her a long very gentle kiss....Followed by a long fierce make out session.....She was shocked and actually embarrassed at the intensity of her response, but not too embarrassed to say yes to another date the next night.....


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Eyes combined with a smile say a lot ...

Also, what do her eyes say???


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I play a game with my wife when we go out to dinner, spotting the couples that are going to have sex later. It's pretty obvious to me which ones are which, based on eye contact and body language. She's lousy at it, lol. 

It's odd for me though that I can spot it with other people very easily, but I've never been able to get a bead on my own situation.


----------



## aw9d (Feb 17, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> Eyes can lie, in fact a woman skilled at screwing men over can write a novel with her eyes...All fiction....


I've been really good at reading women, more so my wife, but I have learned there are some women that are exactly like this above. They can lead you on with just few bats of the eyes and it's almost scary. 

I lucked out with my wife, she always has that 'deer caught in the headlights' look when she tires to lie.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Women can definitely lie with their eyes, and their smiles and even their kiss (thanks Cher). 

The key is to understand what people's motives might be. Ie if you're at a party and a random girl is looking at you (sans scowl) she may well have genuine interest in you. If you're you're in a showroom and a sales assistant gives you a sexy beaming smile, she may not actually want to jump your bones...


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Eyes combined with a smile say a lot ...
> 
> Also, what do her eyes say???


Over dosed on *TURBO-LAX*


----------

